# What truck would you buy?



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Here in a few months when I become a millionaire, Im thinking positive, Im still about a million dollars short but I'll worry about that later. I would like to buying a brand spanking new truck. I was just wondering what you guys would buy? Im not a ford guy but that new F-450 on that commercial looks pretty nice. But I do like chevy trucks and I like how the 4500 and 5500 chevys are a bigger truck and they look like it would be easier to work on. The ford says it will tow 24,500lbs, I dont know what the chevy 4500 would pull.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

I wish I had your problem a new truck like that must be 45,000 dollars dont think I would buy new off the lot you are down 8,000 look for one a few years old and save a bunch they come with good warrantys


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

hrscammisa said:


> I wish I had your problem a new truck like that must be 45,000 dollars dont think I would buy new off the lot you are down 8,000 look for one a few years old and save a bunch they come with good warrantys


You wish you had my problem, I have a $1600 ride with a $400 trailer behind it.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Michaeljp86 said:


> You wish you had my problem, I have a $1600 ride with a $400 trailer behind it.


If you sold both you could not afford a horse let only a mule, maybe a donkey. 

What are looking to pull that requires such a big truck?


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

For me it would be a Chevrolet 2500 or a GMC 2500 but if it were just for body style and nothing else it would be the GMC .


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Haaa, not a chance. The new Toyota Tundra Crew Max. 0-60 in 6.11 seconds, and will smoke anything on the market. Not to mention they look SO much nicer. That is for a 1 ton


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

If you don't need to tow that much weight, I'd recommend a Titan. It's the best truck I've had yet and has plenty of brawn, plus it's second only to the new toyota is acceleration.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

...and I thought rims we're the hot commodity these days :shifty: 
how 'bout rollin' on some 84's :blink:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Pssh... No spinners? That's so 2003.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

If i was going to buy a truck. It would be a Ford.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

My $.02

I won't buy a toyota. Despite the fact that the United Auto Workers has almost destroyed the American Auto Industry, I will continue to support American Workers and American Products. Buying American helps our economy, our workers, and ultimately, my industry. Sure, Toyota and Honda assemble cars in the US, but the high value stuff, engines, transmissions, starters, alternators, A/C units come from Japan. The final assembly (4 hrs per vehicle) hardly constitutes "Made in American" no matter what they say.

I own a dually Chevy (utility body) and a dually Ford (crew cab standard bed), both one tons. You really can't go wrong with either. In years past Chevy had a poor diesel but they've fixed that.

I really like the bigger trucks (450/4500 +) BUT, there are many roads that have a 10,000 lb gvw weight limit. The inconvenience just isn't worth it. For me, that would be two roads I regularly drive and more I occasionally drive.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

thom said:


> I really like the bigger trucks (450/4500 +) BUT, there are many roads that have a 10,000 lb gvw weight limit. The inconvenience just isn't worth it. For me, that would be two roads I regularly drive and more I occasionally drive.


Yes, that fact never occurred to me until I started to drive bigger trucks. There aren't any roads I can't go on, but there are a number of country bridges that I can't cross due to the weight limit. There are also a few railroad underpasses that I can't fit under.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

Amen Thom.

Paying employees 12 an hour in the middle of nowhere Kentucky. Not an American Truck. 

Buy American, Support Americans. Buy Foreign Support Foreigners.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Uh maybe this should be moved to the politics section.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

started out as a fun post...hope it doens't get nasty in here--politics will kill it everytime


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I would buy the Ford 450 for sure! that beast is sweet!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> I would buy the Ford 450 for sure! that beast is sweet!


I have to agree with you, and Im a chevy fan. If I had to go with a gas engine I would only go with chevy. What I like about the chevy 4500 and 5500 is they have a caterpilar diesel as a option. I also like the bigger cab on the chevy. What I dont like about the chevy is those goofy little wheels on it.


----------



## TonK (Mar 14, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> I have to agree with you, and Im a chevy fan. If I had to go with a gas engine I would only go with chevy. What I like about the chevy 4500 and 5500 is they have a caterpilar diesel as a option. I also like the bigger cab on the chevy. What I dont like about the chevy is those goofy little wheels on it.


Only the 6500 and up Topkick have the C7 Diesel option...

Funny how Ford uses a Cummins 5.9 in their 450-650 that is under the hood of a Dodge 2500...


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

I bought a new 2006 Ford 250 with the powerstroke about 6 months ago. Just make sure you do all the math. I bought a new one at a lower total cost and with a lower interest rate than many of the used ones were selling for. I'm guessing you can still find some 2006's out there, at some pretty sweet prices.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I had one of these for a while.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

TonK said:


> Only the 6500 and up Topkick have the C7 Diesel option...
> 
> Funny how Ford uses a Cummins 5.9 in their 450-650 that is under the hood of a Dodge 2500...


 
I always did think that was funny that the dodge 3/4ton diesel engine is the same in alot of bigger trucks. But the international 6.9 and 7.3 is also used in alot of bigger trucks.

I thought I seen a gmc 5500 with a cat engine but maybe not. I guess Ill have to buy the 6500 lol when I get the funds that is. Or I should buy a truck like teetorbuilt, those are cheap and you cant beat 6x6. Im sure its a fuel hog and slow going down the road.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

OH boy, is this a can of worms to open.
I have 2 F-150's, and they are dead reliable.
I also have an 05 F-350 which is a workhorse, and an 06 F-550 dump, which can move mountains.
I have a friend who owns a franchised property maintenence/snow plowing/landscaping company. Amongst them his franchisees have 600 pieces of equipment, including more than 200 trucks.
Over 30 years in the business, and literally thousands of vehicles, they find that Fords are generally more reliable, last longer and have a better resale.

Over the years they tried Toyotas, and Nissans. They just don't stand up.
They refuse to buy Dodges because of unreliability. The one Dodge we had, in 1994, brand new, had $15000 in warranty work in the first year alone. 

However, it's your money. You choose!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

To be honest I would much rather have a freightliner... and not the mini ones (fl60...) I want a full size semi truck. Then have someone custom make a pickup bed for it that is like 16' long. That would be the ultimate truck and would certainly turn some heads when you pull up to do an estimate.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Im not sure if you can get more reliable then a gm 4.3L, mine is trouble and leak free at 180,000 miles and all original except a $12 coolant temp sensor. Ive seen lots of these go 200,000+. Im sure a diesel engine would go longer but a gasser I dont think you can beat it.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> To be honest I would much rather have a freightliner... and not the mini ones (fl60...) I want a full size semi truck. Then have someone custom make a pickup bed for it that is like 16' long. That would be the ultimate truck and would certainly turn some heads when you pull up to do an estimate.


There was a freightliner, it was like a small semi but it had a custom made bed with a welder, tools etc. It said hobart welding or something like that on it, that thing was fricken wicked but it needed tandem axles. I always like kenworth but after I seen the stock semi truck pull I want a freightliner with a 550cat. There was about 20 trucks and only 2 freightliners, the one with teh 550 cat drove down to the end and had to stop. The freighliner with the 450 cat almost had a full pull. There was a old beat up cabover westernstar with a detroit that almost beat the freightliner with the 450. The westernstar was cool, had flames out the exhaust and even had teh front wheels off the ground. All the other trucks were IH with cummins and they were all nutless wonders. The biggest truck was a IH with a 600 cummins and it almost beat the small freightliner. 1st was the freightliner with the 550 cat, 2nd was the freightliner with the 450cat and 3rd was the westernstar cabover with a detroit. The IH with cummins were slow, the other 3 were like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for buying an American Brand (and made) truck...

Maybe that money will filter to hard working Americans that will in turn purchase your services!


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Im not sure if you can get more reliable then a gm 4.3L, mine is trouble and leak free at 180,000 miles and all original except a $12 coolant temp sensor. Ive seen lots of these go 200,000+. Im sure a diesel engine would go longer but a gasser I dont think you can beat it.


I was reading about a guy with an 02 dodge with the cummings and a 6 speed- it's at 936000 miles and still going strong- only work it's had done on it was a clutch at 600000, new tranny at 650000, the head was rebuilt, and it's had three new injection pumps- how many vehicals can make that claim?

Dream truck- 01-02 4x4 3/4 ton extended cab 6 speed dodge cummings with flatbed, upgraded bumper, winch, diff lockers, gear vendors overdrive, and about 500hp


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> To be honest I would much rather have a freightliner... and not the mini ones (fl60...) I want a full size semi truck. Then have someone custom make a pickup bed for it that is like 16' long. That would be the ultimate truck and would certainly turn some heads when you pull up to do an estimate.


that would be a cool truck- I'd also do out the sleeper as an office or tool storage or something, and convert it to 6x6


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

No matter what kind of truck it is the bed needs to dump. I want a flatbed dump. It also needs a vertical exhaust or at least side pipes.

I see a dude running around town in a '98ish dodge 3/4ton diesel with a full exhaust stack from a semi bolted to the passenger side. It looks pretty funky but it gits er done.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

JamesNLA said:


> Haaa, not a chance. The new Toyota Tundra Crew Max. 0-60 in 6.11 seconds, and will smoke anything on the market. Not to mention they look SO much nicer. That is for a 1 ton


Correct me if I'm wrong but that Toyota has drum brakes in the rear. That was a good design back in 1999, but this is 2007.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I Seem to end up with both big american companies. For work i have a gmc vandura
and home i have a ford windstar.
If i was buying a new truck i would go GMC


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

thom said:


> My $.02
> 
> I won't buy a toyota. Despite the fact that the United Auto Workers has almost destroyed the American Auto Industry, I will continue to support American Workers and American Products. Buying American helps our economy, our workers, and ultimately, my industry. Sure, Toyota and Honda assemble cars in the US, but the high value stuff, engines, transmissions, starters, alternators, A/C units come from Japan. The final assembly (4 hrs per vehicle) hardly constitutes "Made in American" no matter what they say.
> 
> ...


My Dodge came off the assembly line in Mexico and most of its electrical parts (starter, alt, etc) are Nippon-Denso so the Toyota and honda are probably helping the US economy more than Dodge.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

TimNJ said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but that Toyota has drum brakes in the rear. That was a good design back in 1999, but this is 2007.


I do not like toyota but I do like drum brakes.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

TimNJ said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but that Toyota has drum brakes in the rear. That was a good design back in 1999, but this is 2007.





> Toyota includes advanced brake and traction control systems as a standard feature on all Tundra models. The brake system features four-wheel disc brakes with large ventilated rotors both front and rear.


it's something that toyota has been playing up in their ads actually


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've always wanted one of these with a cummings and 6speed:









and for a fun vehicle, something like this:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I always wanted one like this with a 6.2 detroit na. There is one down teh street thats been sitting since 1964 and I asked if he would sell it a few years ago and as far as I know hes still thinking about it. Im not sure what there is to think about since its been parked in the trees since 64.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Cool truck pics*




































javascript:;


----------



## Carguy (Mar 14, 2006)

just my .2 cents

If I had the cash it would be a new Ram 5500 flatbed 6.7 liter cummins 310 horsepower 610 pound feet of torque. Tow anything you wanted to tow.
w w w dot turbodieselregister.com/07chicagoprelease/prelease.htm


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Carguy said:


> just my .2 cents
> 
> If I had the cash it would be a new Ram 5500 flatbed 6.7 liter cummins 310 horsepower 610 pound feet of torque. Tow anything you wanted to tow.
> w w w dot turbodieselregister.com/07chicagoprelease/prelease.htm


 Idont like the new cummins, its a 5.9l bored out. But to have a cylinder that size they had to remove the water jackets between the cylinders. That was what made the old cummins a mean machine. Without the water jackets between the cylinders I can see it over heating and pre mature wear compaired to the old engine.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

TempestV said:


> it's something that toyota has been playing up in their ads actually


I stand corrected.

I was reading one of the car mags in a Dr.'s office that had a comparison of trucks, maybe Motor Trend, Toyota and Dodge were just about equal on everything... except when it came to the price. 
I got a card in the mail to take a test drive of the Toyota and then they'll send me $50 HD gift card. Next rainy day when I don't have anything to do I think I'll check them out.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Idont like the new cummins, its a 5.9l bored out. But to have a cylinder that size they had to remove the water jackets between the cylinders. That was what made the old cummins a mean machine. Without the water jackets between the cylinders I can see it over heating and pre mature wear compaired to the old engine.


I've also heard something about the 6.7 and the 6.4 powerstroke getting crappy milage because of the lower compression- anyone know anything about that?

personally I'm not a huge fan of the new dodge body style (although they look good with a flatbed) and would stay back 2000- 2002 range that everyone knows will run forever.


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

In_Mexifornia said:


>


yea, i'd go for that


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

TonK said:


> Only the 6500 and up Topkick have the C7 Diesel option...
> 
> Funny how Ford uses a Cummins 5.9 in their 450-650 that is under the hood of a Dodge 2500...



You cannot get a Cummins with a F450 or F550, no matter what year. You have to jump up to the F650 and F750 to get the 5.9 Cummins option but then you can go one up and get the 300hp Cat $10K motor option. If you want to add 4X4 on a F650 or F750 it will set you back $24K.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Today my wife and I were driving home from vacation and we spotted a guy hand drying a newer white Toyota or Nissan pick up in a church parking lot. After watching my wife stare at the guy I asked if she knew him, her repsonse was, "You know a Chevy truck or a Dodge truck is one thing but that guys got a Toyota truck! A Toyota car is one thing but that guys got a Toyota truck, aren't trucks an American thing?". "Yes honey, even some guys have Japeneese motors in there diesel GM pick ups". Just makes me realize why I married her.

Her daily driver is a 2000 Excursion Limited 4x4 Powerstroke with custom rims and getting ready to do a 4in lift then put on 35's. Her previous daily driver was a 95 Bronco 4x4 5.8 with custom rims and 33in tires. In the Summer she's got the 65 V8 Stang. This Summer she's thinking about buying a 05-07 Mustang and I'm trying to talk her into a convertible GT or Cobra.

MSRP on a 08 F450 King Ranch is around $60K.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

dougger222 said:


> You cannot get a Cummins with a F450 or F550, no matter what year. You have to jump up to the F650 and F750 to get the 5.9 Cummins option but then you can go one up and get the 300hp Cat $10K motor option. If you want to add 4X4 on a F650 or F750 it will set you back $24K.


however, if you are willing to go aftermarket, these people apparently make it reasonably easy-


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I would like to take a engine out of a john deere and stick it in a chevy. I was reading in 08 toyota is looking a john deere or yanmar for a diesel in the new ricer pickup.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

i have the 5.7 liter hemi in my jeep grand cherokee.:thumbsup:


----------



## flamingskull (May 4, 2007)

*what truck*

Go with the Ford. In my opinion Fords have always been tougher trucks. I own three older Fords, and would never sell to by a Chevy. Fords just all around look nicer and last longer.:thumbup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

flamingskull said:


> Go with the Ford. In my opinion Fords have always been tougher trucks. I own three older Fords, and would never sell to by a Chevy. Fords just all around look nicer and last longer.:thumbup:


If you read the thread about the best one ton, you'll notice that chevy doesn't get mentioned much. The debate is Ford-Dodge, which I feel is much more intresting.


----------



## cssconstruct (Jun 19, 2006)

I had an 03 dodge 1500 that I beat around in, decided to move up a bit and traded for an 03 f-250. I love it. It is as stripped down as they come, even have to get out to lock the hubs, but the price was too good to pass up. It will pull anything and gets about the same mpg as my dodge. I am really impressed with the pulling power that it has. I still think that once you get to the 3/4 tons and up they all (dodge, chevy, ford) make a good truck, it just becomes a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

My dad has a beat to snot '89 gmc 2500 thats held its own for a long time. It even handled a 14000lb tractor sitting on a 6000lb capacity trailer. A friend has a 03 ford f350 dulley lariot and I cant stand that thing, it doesnt impress me at all. Rides rough, and the passenger side makes you want to jump out of the window after about a hour because its so uncomfortable. I would like to have a ford f350 4x4 from around 1997 with the diesel. I always wanted one of those and heard alot of good things about them.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

rumor has it a bunch of sprinters are coming off lease in december, in many markets...
starting in july ill be putting a bit aside for my xmass present

ray


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's what I'd get....


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

ron schenker said:


> Here's what I'd get....


 
Ron, thats the style I alwasy liked, and I hear those are very reliable and not to bad on fuel either. I would want the standard cab instead of teh 4 door. I would only want the 350 because the 250 had that stupid ford IFS.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Whoa- Reading Diesel Power magazine, and found my dream truck:









Just needs a lift, flatbed, and upgraded bumper with a winch.

I could also go for one of these:








To bad that they weren't sold in the United States.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

*I want a unimog*

Look at these monsters.








Its not a unimog but I like it for some reason


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Look at these monsters.
> 
> Its not a unimog but I like it for some reason


I get the same feeling. The Patrol isn't bad either.




Michaeljp86 said:


>


Yep, Unimogs are cool


Michaeljp86 said:


>


Unimog as a train. that is cool

Here's the Mog that I would get:


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

In_Mexifornia said:


>


Cools shot, they use the king/crew cabs 6' beds alot in the baja races ? I figured they would use short beds extended cab at best.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've heard that a lot of teams prefer crew and extended cabs because it allows them to carry a third crew member to help with repairs in the middle of nowhere, as well as a better place for carrying tool boxes.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I read about an older ford f350 crew that a guy swapped a cummins into. then he built the cummins with a turbo setup that produces 130psi of boost. So now he has a lifted one ton 4x4 crewcab that produces 1100hp on a chaisse dyno, and runs 10's on the 1/4 mile. plus, he gets 15mpg around town.:thumbsup:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

TempestV said:


> I read about an older ford f350 crew that a guy swapped a cummins into. then he built the cummins with a turbo setup that produces 130psi of boost. So now he has a lifted one ton 4x4 crewcab that produces 1100hp on a chaisse dyno, and runs 10's on the 1/4 mile. plus, he gets 15mpg around town.:thumbsup:


HOLY  that would be so awesome to have, I bet he put some $ into it. 

130psi is outragous, thats like mounting a air compressor on your engine. He could tap into his intake manifold and air his tires up lol:laughing:


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

You guys got to check out this truck video........

http://www.forddvds.com/videos.htm


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

TempestV said:


> I read about an older ford f350 crew that a guy swapped a cummins into. then he built the cummins with a turbo setup that produces 130psi of boost. So now he has a lifted one ton 4x4 crewcab that produces 1100hp on a chaisse dyno, and runs 10's on the 1/4 mile. plus, he gets 15mpg around town.:thumbsup:


Last I heard he was in the mid to high 11's. He's running twin turbo's on a Cummins in a 97 F350 crew cab lifted with 35's. Didn't know he was up over 1,000 hp. He posts on tds every now and then.

For quite some time the fastest privately owned diesel pick up was a first generation 3500 dually Ram (93?) two wheel drive regular cab which with a 12 valve Cummins ran a 10.42

There are a few Cummins and Powerstrokes that are pulling 150 psi of boost but they are with a triple turbo set up and they are owned by the tuner companies and have over six figures into the trucks.

I went to high school with a guy who became very sucessful in his landscaping business. Every couple years he would buy Ford 350 crew cab short bed srw Powerstrokes and lift them and mod the heck out of them. His 01 was sick and his 04 a friend of a friend recently bought. The truck was painted all tan with bushwackers that barely helped cover up the fat 40in by 15.5in Toyo's on 22in rims, with a 10in suspension lift. The truck had 8 10's, navigation, several monitors, etc. The buyer had a chance to get the propane injection set up with the truck but opted against that as the truck was on it's third motor and second auto tranny by 74K miles. The buyer of the truck was told it ran in the mid to high 12's which is faster than most Vette's. The seller is rather wealthy and traded it in on a 08 Super Duty and is waiting for a lift kit to be made that is big enough for his standards. The other day I drove by his shop to see two brand new Peterbuilt triple alxe dump trucks sitting there with brand new large Bobcats behind each dump truck.

The buyer of the truck has been pulled over numerous times and is being ordered to remove the lift kit and large tires or modify the bumpers so that the truck sits no taller than 28in all around the truck. The dealership that sold the truck is now stuck with the bill to remove the 10in lift kit and the tires/rims and install a 6in lift kit with milder tires. He also has to install mud flaps all the way around. I'm around six foot tall and my eye's are at the top of the bed rails right now!!! When the buyer asked if the seller was ever pulled over for the radical truck the police officer said he had never seen so many tickets on one vehicle. The previous owner with all his money would just pay the fines and not do anything to the truck, man that would be rough.

My F250 is pulling 22 psi and that makes the 7,000 lb truck really move. The other two diesels are stock and pull 15 psi.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

BTW, he paid $25,000 for the truck and with the lift, rims, custom seats, and ladder bars he got the truck for a third of what was put into it. The third motor replacement was $12k alone!!!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I seen a ad in this old house mag about the new fords and they have 5 radiators+ a fuel cooler+ a tranny cooler+ a transmission cooler. I see massive repair bills on those in about 10 years. The last radiator I put on cost over $300 and that was for one on a chevy.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

dougger222 said:


> Last I heard he was in the mid to high 11's. He's running twin turbo's on a Cummins in a 97 F350 crew cab lifted with 35's. Didn't know he was up over 1,000 hp. He posts on tds every now and then.


the artical I was reading said that this guy was aiming for 12's, got it on the track the first time and ran 11's, and has since done more tuning and is in the 10's now. 

it also said that he is working on another cummins into ford swap on a truck that is lightend as much as posable and stil be road legal, for a 9 second road legal truck. 

ah here we go:
http://maddogchronicles.blogspot.com/
no 10 second eta's in there, every race result talks about something breaking and running mid 11's
of course, the guy that was writing that is in Iraq, so it hasn't gotten updated since last september, don't know what's happend since then.
11.66 at 99mph coasting the second half of the race is still damn fast.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> I seen a ad in this old house mag about the new fords and they have 5 radiators+ a fuel cooler+ a *tranny cooler*+ a *transmission cooler*. I see massive repair bills on those in about 10 years. The last radiator I put on cost over $300 and that was for one on a chevy.


Are you trying to say that it has two tranny coolers?

this weekend I was driving on the interstate and saw a brand new F450 chassis cab (didn't even have the bed on yet) that was getting pulled onto a flatbed wrecker on the side of the interstate.
I don't know what happend, but trucks shouldn't be needing towing services that early on.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

TempestV said:


> Are you trying to say that it has two tranny coolers?
> 
> this weekend I was driving on the interstate and saw a brand new F450 chassis cab (didn't even have the bed on yet) that was getting pulled onto a flatbed wrecker on the side of the interstate.
> I don't know what happend, but trucks shouldn't be needing towing services that early on.


 
One of those should have been oil cooler, my bad


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

better to need a radiator than a new engine I suppose though


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

TempestV said:


> better to need a radiator than a new engine I suppose though


I wonder why they just couldnt have a bigger radiator, whats the point of having more then one?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is one truck that I have wanted for a long time, but after seeing this, I want it much more

Part One:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hzRLG8dA-E
Part Two:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfZDtC9kjVk

simply amazing


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

*awesome truck*

I seen a awesome truck the other day, it was, Im guessing a '97,98ish IH 4900 flatbed. It probably was a 12 maybe 14' bed. But what was awesome is it is 4x4. You dont see many trucks like that in 4wd. I shure like to have that beast.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

*I seen a awesome truck*

I seen a sweet truck the other day, it was around a '97. It was a IH 4900 with a 12ft flatbed and a hoist. What was really cool is it was a 4x4.:thumbsup:


----------



## EMCustom (Mar 19, 2007)

if I had a cool $75k lying around I'd get one of these:

http://images.traderonline.com/img/4/dealer/5261592/88875782_1.jpg


:w00t:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

EMCustom said:


> if I had a cool $75k lying around I'd get one of these:
> 
> http://images.traderonline.com/img/4/dealer/5261592/88875782_1.jpg
> 
> ...


 
I like those but I think Iwould like a flatbed. A new ford F250 is $55 grand so its only a extra 20 and you get a hell of alot more truck.


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

2 guys I work with now have '04-'06 Dodges. 2500 and 3500 CTD. In the 3500 a shaft has broken and a bearing replaced twice already with the tranny already replaced. The 2500's tranny is slipping now, and they've had problems with front brakes on it. NO DODGES:furious: . Chevy.....No, they just appear to made so cheap, and have had terrible problems with tailgates. I want a Ford F-250 PSD about '98 - '04, before they came out with that mashed in front grille look, that just absolutely ruined the best truck on the road.:furious: Great gas mileage and towing, engines easy to work on, and very little maintenance on the diesel:thumbup: :thumbup: . I would have it painted as though an American Flag were laid on top of it, sprayed bed, (no I didn't say spayed bed), running bars, and an auxiliary battery for any computer or other equipment!:thumbsup:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I was wanting a ford but I know a guy who has a 2003 ford f350 with a $3000 stainless exhaust, $3000 to soup up the tranny for towing and some banks parts on the engine. After seeing him tow his tractor I think I would want a chevy. The allison sounds like a good puller. This ford had the power but the transmission did not sound good. Hes scared to pull much with it and I would be to. Now hes looking for a stick shift.


----------

